

Ask HN: What Is Chrome Written In? - apstuff

Did Google use their toolkit or was another development platform employed?
======
yan
Chrome uses WebKit as their engine, which is written in C++. In terms of UI
and the remainder of their internals, I believe it is custom-done, also in
C++. I haven't looked too in-depth into their code, but you can get a lot more
information about the source tree here:
[http://dev.chromium.org/developers/how-tos/getting-around-
th...](http://dev.chromium.org/developers/how-tos/getting-around-the-chrome-
source-code)

------
lacker
The Google Web Toolkit doesn't really make sense for a browser, it's designed
to make websites.

Chrome is written in C++. Since it's open source you can even check out the
code:

<http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/trunk/src/>

